# plunge router which one



## michealp (May 18, 2012)

would like to buy one .that will last, and be compatible with most attachments


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, all the name brand routers work. They feel very different in your hands and the controls vary from brand to brand. Some lock when the plunge lever is moved and some unlock is one example of this. This is personal preference.

I may favor one brand over the others, hard to say. :jester:


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I recently bought a Bosch 1617EVSPK and really like it except for nthe fact there is no light. How ever I will probably do a work around and rig up a light.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Best for this observer.
1) DW 621 & 
2) Bosch 1166 (plunger in 1617 EVSPK)
**********************
621 with accessory circle maker.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

My favorites although I have a DW 610 and a new DW 611 combo that are nice too. http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/lobby/64607d1378065023-how-observant-you-hitachi-routers.jpg


----------



## ronheb454 (Apr 8, 2013)

I am just about ready to purchase the Bosch 1619 EVS plunge router. I have been thinking about purchasing a new router for some time now and reading many reviews. It really amazes me how a tool can get 30+ great reviews and several of the worst reviews possible. Makes me wonder who is writing some of these reviews. I guess most of these newer routers would be fine, I just about narrowed it down to the Bosch for my needs.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Some of the early Bosch 1617/1619 routers had a switch problem, which to my understanding Bosch made good on and fixed the production. Also, some of the early motor housings were made of an alloy that reacted with the base. Also, corrected and one of our members here is currently working to have his replaced (it may be done--I can't find the thread!!!) These would produce some adverse reviews, but the manufacturer seems willing to admit and correct its errors--I like that.

Sometimes I read negative reviews on various products and can sense that the reviewer really didn't read the manual and/or had a legitimate problem and didn't feel like asking the manufacturer for assistance. No matter how well engineered, sometimes "real life" use unearths an issue. Companies that confess and correct get a real positive vote from me. 

earl


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ron, if you have any doubts you should know that Bosch stands behind their products better than any other company I have seen... even out of warranty. On top of that I work with all the different manufacturers to solve any problems members encounter. (100% resolution so far)

Earl, I am one of the members who had the early magnesium case routers. Compare the router in the table to what it looks like on the new mounting plate. (Right side of photo 2) Bosch does not charge for this.


----------



## ronheb454 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback Earl and Mike, that is good to know. I am going to purchase the 1619 Bosch router which I beleive will serve me well.


----------



## michealp (May 18, 2012)

*thanks for answers*

thanks folks its nice to know that some problems with the b. router have been worked out.liked what i read on it.probably will go ahead with it


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Bosch 1619EVS is very popular and has the best turret design of the big 3 + hp routers available. The spring defeat is a unique feature for table mounted routing. The black plastic extension handle for this model also fits the 1617 and MR23 models. (Under $3 from Bosch)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Another happy 1619 owner here!


----------

